# Windows 10 sur MacBook Pro 2016 expérience



## AppleSpirit (11 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui a installé windows 10 sur le dernier MacBook Pro 2016 13 pouces (idéalement celui sans touch bar) pourrait me dire quelle expérience il en retire ? Est-ce que la machine chauffe plus qu'avec Mac OS ? Est-ce qu'on entend le ventilateur tourner ?

Merci pour vos infos.


----------



## Locke (29 Mai 2017)

@Colitard
Tu fais de la PUB pour Parallels Desktop ? Sinon, perso je préfère VMware Fusion. 

Je pense que le demandeur parle de l'utilisation de Boot Camp dans le dernier MBP 2016 et non pas une machine virtuelle.


----------



## AppleSpirit (9 Juin 2017)

Bon je l'ai finalement installé via BootCamp. Pour le moment je suis assez impressionné. Windows tourne presque mieux sur mon MacBook pro 2016 que sur mon laptop Acer i7. Et à ma grand surprise la machine ne surchauffe pas comme c'est souvent le cas avec Windows sur mac.


----------

